# New member overwhelmed with new equipment



## CharlieHo (Oct 9, 2016)

Long post, background story, and multiple questions, some of them I probably already know the answer to....

Took my son on a train ride at Cass Scenic Railroad in WV last week, always liked the old geared steamers. He's grown an interest in trains, and I've been suppressing mine for some time.

I decided to drag out my old train stuff to see if I could get a circle on the basement floor going. I've basically got two H0 sets, and an N set, from the 70s or 80s. The two H0 engines I'm fairly sure didn't work when they were put away 30 some years ago, the N I "thought" still worked.

I found I lacked some wiring, but had enough to get the N loco on the rerailer, all it did was buzz a little bit, and tried to move when I pushed on it. I need to rig up something to get power on the H0 rerailers, as I'd prefer to get one of those going. I've got 10 unused sticks of H0 flex track and some old turnouts, along with the little sections of track that come with the kits.

I've done some reading and perusing the forum over the weekend, and it seems most of my stuff is pretty outdated as far as the power pack, couplers, and such go.

Is this stuff worth trying to salvage, or at least get going again? What might I do, beyond cleaning out the dust and dirt from the engines? I couldn't imagine the track itself going bad. The turnouts have pieces missing, but, still function manually. All my rolling stock is probably super cheap compared to what is out there now. The couplers look nothing like what I've Googled.

Better off buying a new kit and saving the track? I have found plenty of kits, but they all have some weird roadbed of sorts under the rails. I see DCC stuff, but, not in kit form. I searched just locos and an NEC setup and got a little sticker shock.

What kind of inexpensive options am I looking at? I don't mind spending some cash, especially if it's something he/we can get enjoyment out of now and build on later.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Welcome to the asylum! LOL! There is no such thing as a silly question when it comes to MRR! When my Mom died I had to spend the insurance money on something that would not interrupt my SSI so I blew ten grand on a "train set". Sad to say it was just barely enough to get a running start in this endeavor but I was starting from ZERO in the way of track, trains and even the wood to build the bench work. The "sets" we envisioned when we start looking is not what we find, you kind of have to must build your own to get exactly what you are after. Yes it's gonna be a shock at some of the prices! I'd pick a scale, HO or N sell the stuff you don't want and start prowling the forums and you tube until you have an idea of what you want to see in the space you have available. I went with HO and after MUCH prowling the web and brain sweat I pulled the trigger on NCE and am glad I did, it's expandable and if I can make it work ANYBODY else should have no trouble! You will see a long ton of great ideas from table design to quality of stock. It's a crap shoot with DCC locos, buy what you want to see running in the price you can afford with the decoders in them already. I've gotten 15 loco's from 4 or 5 different manufacturers from Bachman to BLI and only one has given me trouble and it was one of the more expensive ones. Sorry to ramble on but resist the urge to go TOO fast and you'll be ok. I KNOW the feeling!


----------



## CharlieHo (Oct 9, 2016)

Oh I prefer to stay with H0, I had trouble seeing if the N was even seated on the rails the other day, lol.

I been looking at eBay at old sets, thinking just picking something up that might be similar to what I already have will get me going. Leave the fancy upgrades for a later date.

Something like, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bachmann-Di...671507?hash=item1eb9b51613:g:FN4AAOSwNRdX-iJD

My entire basement is basically my man cave. Currently occupied by my reloading bench, component shelves, gun safe, fireplace, and recliner. I have the room to go pretty big, but, thinking a 5x10 plywood bench would be plenty of room to get something started. If it falls out of interest, I'm not really out much.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Charlie

That is a very good price for a complete train.

Bachmann products are now pretty much on par with
the more expensive brands.

The loco would also be easy to upgrade to DCC
when you go that way.

One caution if the set comes with what Bachmann
calls EZ track mounted on roadbed, it won't 
work well with the existing track you have.

Track of the age you report, also will likely
be brass. The rails need constant attention
to assure good electrical conductivity.

Your older locos will need internal cleaning.
The trucks will have solidified lube that
should be removed. That may be why the
loco buzzed or didn't move.

Use plastic friendly lube and oil after cleaning.

Inspect the wheels to make certain they are
clean.

One of the hobby chores many of us enjoy is
updating older cars. The first thing is to replace
the horn hook couplers with Kadee knuckle
couplers. Most of us cut off those attached to
the trucks and mount the new one directly
to the body. You can find package deals on
couplers at on line dealers.

If the budget is low you might want to check
what is available in the For Sale forum here and
also your local Craig's list Toys and Game, as well
as collectibles. Search for HO trains.


Don


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

My opinion only...rebox your existing stuff and stash it for another day. Buy a simple trainset just to get started with and to keep your interest up. You have the space available to build something big but don't overwhelm yourself by going too big too fast. Its easier and cheaper to expand by stages as you learn than to start huge and try to repair mistakes.

Something like this that you can get at MB Klien
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-HO-00825-Echo-Valley-Express-Set-SOU-p/bac-00825.htm


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

CharlieHo said:


> Long post, background story, and multiple questions, some of them I probably already know the answer to....
> 
> Took my son on a train ride at Cass Scenic Railroad in WV last week, always liked the old geared steamers. He's grown an interest in trains, and I've been suppressing mine for some time.
> 
> ...


I would definitely get New "nickle-silver" track.
I've been using the Atlas brand and I'm very happy with it.

Your old locomotives can probably made to run again, Make sure to clean off all the wheels, on the tread area and on the back sides of the wheel, where the little springs pick up power.

You'll probably want to clean the gears of all the old lubes, and then re apply new stuff. make sure its a "plastic compatible" grease.

If you want to just get new locomotives, I would recomend trying to find something a little newer than the ebay link you provided, as those trains still have the horn hook couplers.

"Athearn blue-box" engines can be had pretty cheap on Ebay.
I've found them to be quite reliable, very durable, and easy to upgrade to dcc should you so choose.

Heres an example, 40$ http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ath...274716?hash=item4d4ad9e11c:g:MtUAAOSw0UdXq8tB

The Bachamn EZ-Command set genetek posted is a decent start, but lacks the functionality of the slightly more expensive Systems. If you wish to be able to do "CV programming" that allows you to change variable such as How the lights work, maximum speed, acceleration and deceleration rates. how long they take to stop over a distance after you cut the throttle, which way the locomotive travels when you set your controls to 'forward'.

I think the NCE starter set is probably the most economical.
However I chose to go with Digitrax for no reason other than i liked the large Control Knobs on the 'zephyr'. Not too much more expensive. Makes me feel more like i'm running real trains than just pushing a button.

I too started with bachmann EZ track, but after switching to flex track, I'll never look back, nothing but trouble and constant derails with bachmann turnouts for me.

Lets see....

Are you planning on building a larger-size layout? or keep things simple with an oval?

What sort of space do you have available?

Unless you're space is very limited try not to go with a 4x8 sheet of ply wood. that makes it difficult to use larger curves. Some equipment has trouble on 18" radius turns, (like what most bachmann starter kits will include) I believe the recommended minimum turn radius is 22", though I've gone much larger with about a 32". Things just run better, (and look better doing it)
Well thats about all i can think of for now..

Ooh! I got my first bachmann starter set at hobby lobby with a 40% off coupon. i got the 'red rock express' for about 42$.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*HO trains*

Hi,all... Charlie HO,welcome to the mad house. Where in wv do you live. If you don`t mind me asking. I have a bunch of Ho trains in storage. Nothing expensive just running trains and track,buildings,and so forth. I changed over to O gauge. I can set you up with a cheap HO train set and track[ez bachmamn].Maybe help you get yours going. Disclaimer:I`m no expert,just know a little". I had one set up about 2 weeks ago and took it back down,just to watch it run for awhile.. You`re welcome to come over here and I`ll help you anyway I can. I live across the ohio river from Mason,wv. i could posssibly come you way. I am familiar with wv. We take day trips,sometimes weeks visiting there. I been on Cass rr about 10 times.


You can email me at: [email protected].. have a great week,sanepilot


----------



## CharlieHo (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm in north central WV, just south of Morgantown. Thanks for the offer!

I plan to tear into my locos this evening, see if I don't have something on the shelf that might clean them up a little. WD40 maybe? If not, I've got some 90% isopropyl that might do the trick. Not real sure on what lube to use, though. I've got all kinds of grease, but, that might be too heavy.

I might try soldering the wires from my power pack to some rail joiners to see if I might be able to get one of the H0 locos going after a good scrubbing.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

CharlieHo said:


> I'm in north central WV, just south of Morgantown. Thanks for the offer!
> 
> I plan to tear into my locos this evening, see if I don't have something on the shelf that might clean them up a little. WD40 maybe? If not, I've got some 90% isopropyl that might do the trick. Not real sure on what lube to use, though. I've got all kinds of grease, but, that might be too heavy.
> 
> I might try soldering the wires from my power pack to some rail joiners to see if I might be able to get one of the H0 locos going after a good scrubbing.


Noooo! Do NOT use wd40!


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*lube*

Hi,all..Charlie.. Use motor oil,a good grade or most any good oil. thin of course and not too much. I use hyperdermic needles for the axles.Myself I use transmission fluid, non-syntheic. electronic contact cleaner and of course 91% percent alcohol. That is how I got started in tinplate,I stopped at a antique shop one day and the man had marx train engines for $4 or 5 dollars a piece[not running]. I bought about 10 or more over a years time. Took all of a 1/2 hr each to get most of them running. We`re about 2 1/2 hours from morgantown. We generally go west to the shopping plaza for dinner down I think rt80 and rt50 exit a few miles.then head south to charlestown and home. Good fall foliage trip for all day.

This forum is a really good place to get information on repair. It sure has been for me.All you have to do is ask.have a good evening and let us know about your progress.regards,Everett:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CharlieHo (Oct 9, 2016)

I tore a couple down and scrubbed them up with alcohol, and gave them a little oil and a light touch of grease on the N loco. I got a little movement out of both, but, nothing I would consider running.

I gave up on the N, and focused on the H0. I didn't realize the front was pickup, and the rear all traction, unlike the N.

I wasn't really sure how to get the motor out, so I just cleaned the front truck up real good. 

I had it moving on the rerailer, so I cleaned up a couple pieces of track and put them together to see what I could get out of it. Disappointed. 

After looking at the condition of what track I have, I'm kinda feeling new (er) stuff just might make the most sense.

Maybe gI've another go at getting some of these loco going again with a solid track and power supply.


----------



## CharlieHo (Oct 9, 2016)

Small update, I rigged up the wires off the power pack directly to the front truck and the motor seemed to run pretty good in both directions. I guess the track is my biggest hurdle at this point. 

Maybe I'll just purchase some new sections, and maybe come up with a better way of connecting the power pack to the rails, and see where it goes.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

If you buy new track, be sure it is nickel-silver and not brass or metal. Flex is the way to go however if you want to set up an oval on the floor, go sectional. Also look for the rail joiners that have a wire attached. Whatever power pack you have should be sufficient.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

CharlieHo said:


> Small update, I rigged up the wires off the power pack directly to the front truck and the motor seemed to run pretty good in both directions. I guess the track is my biggest hurdle at this point.
> 
> Maybe I'll just purchase some new sections, and maybe come up with a better way of connecting the power pack to the rails, and see where it goes.


I got a large amount of sectional HO "brass track" in a box lot and was skeptical of it at first, after cleaning and making sure the tops, inside where the wheel flanges rub and especially the ENDS were clean where the rails meet at the fishplates it seems to flow electrons quite well and it has given me ZERO difficulties.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You should be able to get brass track clean enough to run your locos, but it will take some elbow grease. Brass oxide is non-conductive, so if there is any left, your locos might not be getting power. You might even want to resort to Filz metal polish, provided you remove all traces of it before you try to run trains. If the track is steel though, forget about it.

Whether the effort to get it going is worth it or not, only you can say.

You've taken the right approach with your locos. When they aren't run for a while, lubricants tend to gum up. Cleaning and relubrication usually fixes that. Since you applied power to the trucks and not the motor leads, it sounds like your pickups are fine.


----------



## CharlieHo (Oct 9, 2016)

Picked up a Bachman set this afternoon. Not really the direction I want to go, but, we'll at least be able to see how the boy's interest goes.

Maybe I can pick up some good track and start a layout while he's entertained by a 36" circle, lol.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

CharlieHo said:


> Picked up a Bachman set this afternoon. Not really the direction I want to go, but, we'll at least be able to see how the boy's interest goes.
> 
> Maybe I can pick up some good track and start a layout while he's entertained by a 36" circle, lol.


did you go for the dcc set?


----------



## CharlieHo (Oct 9, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> did you go for the dcc set?


No, just a cheap Red Rock Express kit my LHS had lying around since last year. He's having a blast with it so far.

I tried throwing my loco I got running on the new track, and it still did not perform very well. After the boy goes to bed, I might put some of my old brass track together and see if the new loco will run on it.


----------



## CharlieHo (Oct 9, 2016)

So, I resoldered some wires to a rerailer and two pieces of flex track from my old stuff, set the new loco on it and gave it a whirl. Smooth as a baby's butt!

I think I'll pick up a couple sheets of that foam insulation everyone seems to be using these days, and lay some track down this weekend. That is, of course, if I can find enough rail joiners to put anything together. Not a single model train shop within two hours of me.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

CharlieHo said:


> So, I resoldered some wires to a rerailer and two pieces of flex track from my old stuff, set the new loco on it and gave it a whirl. Smooth as a baby's butt!
> 
> I think I'll pick up a couple sheets of that foam insulation everyone seems to be using these days, and lay some track down this weekend. That is, of course, if I can find enough rail joiners to put anything together. Not a single model train shop within two hours of me.


Sweet! You are on your way!

The distinct LACK of support via "LHS" nowadays is vexing, they just don't exist in many areas any more. We HAD three or four a few years ago, now there is 1 and they happen to SUCK, big time! More interested in RC aircraft than trains.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, I stopped into my two nearest LHS's the other day to buy some Atlas Code 83 flextrack, and NEITHER had it (or had plans to stock it). Disappointing, as this should be a "never out" item. They helpfully suggest that they can order it... but the problem is, so can I, just as easily, and it will come right to my door.

May I suggest my favorite supplier of all things having to do with model trains: MB Klein, dba Model Train Stuff (www.modeltrainstuff.com). Walthers (www.walthers.com) is great for selection, but since they're a wholesaler, they always sell for MSRP.


----------



## CharlieHo (Oct 9, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> May I suggest my favorite supplier of all things having to do with model trains: MB Klein, dba Model Train Stuff (www.modeltrainstuff.com). Walthers (www.walthers.com) is great for selection, but since they're a wholesaler, they always sell for MSRP.


Yeah, I've found Model Train Stuff, suggested in other threads here. I was really hoping to,find some rail joiners so I could put something together this weekend, but, I haven't found anything.

Most of what I have are mangled and/or corroded a bit. I don't want to solder the rails together until I'm somewhat close to actually building something. I just want to get something going. I'm impatient, dang it!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

CharlieHo said:


> No, just a cheap Red Rock Express kit my LHS had lying around since last year. He's having a blast with it so far.
> 
> I tried throwing my loco I got running on the new track, and it still did not perform very well. After the boy goes to bed, I might put some of my old brass track together and see if the new loco will run on it.


Awesome, I started with that same kit lol

its a few years later and the engine still running great. now fitted with a digitrax decoder.


----------

